# Comment acheter une appli iPad sur le Store US ?



## Filou53 (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour.

Je suppose que le sujet a déjà été +/- abordé
mais j'aimerais avoir la 'dernière version' des faits ... 

Il me semble avoir lu il y a quelques semaines/mois qu'il y allait y avoir du changement en la matière mais je ne retombe plus sur l'article.

Mon problème est le suivant: 
je souhaiterais acheter l'appli iPad 'ProjectBook' ( http://projectbook.io/NoteFeatures/ )
mais elle n'est pas disponible sur le store belge.
(qu'on m'explique pourquoi, cela me fait bien rire ! je comprendrais encore pour de la musique mais là... Enfin, vieux débat stérile)

Je dois déjà avoir un compte US mais avec un autre identifiant que celui du store belge.
Est-ce que je ne vais pas avoir des problèmes d'installation et/ou d'utilisation ?
(je précise qu'il s'agit d'une appui payante)

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés...


----------

